# Look 585 Ultra stiffness



## EasyAZ (Nov 2, 2007)

I am very interested in the Look 585. I am unsure how to translate the so-called quantifiable 15% stiffer claim. What type of rider and riding style does this extra stiffness benefit? I am a fairly strong rider (short intervals at 250-300 watts) who prefers to spin fast uphills, weigh 162 lbs., ride a medium frame and somewhat new to the sport. I am looking to upgrade soon and as this will be a substantial investment, would like to know if anyone has experience with these frames who can shed light on whether the Origin or the Ultra is the way to go. Is the Ultra less comfortable to ride by any noticeable measure, Look website claims no sacrifice in this area. My thinking is if it is the same price, same comfort and more stiff (an asset under certain conditions) why wouldn't I buy the Ultra? I don't really care about the color. So that is a non-factor.


----------



## SuperSlow (Feb 11, 2005)

I have an 08 ultra and it is very comfortable on long rides. I am 6'2'' and 170 lbs, and do not notice any flex, but it motors uphill.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

EasyAZ said:


> My thinking is if it is the same price, same comfort and more stiff (an asset under certain conditions) why wouldn't I buy the Ultra? I don't really care about the color. So that is a non-factor.



Because you likely won't gain anything in perormance? Over what sort of "short interval" do you produce that power? I've got 8 more pounds than you do, and an Origin felt fine to me.

Be careful about biting into the "stiffness apple." There is no correlation between frame stiffness and performance. I think Look frames prove that, given that they're never the stiffest in any test, but despite that alleged handicap, they descend, climb, and sprint at least as well as any other makes out there.

Ride some, and pick the one that feels best. Stiffness shouldn't really be a concern to you.


----------

